# Getting a job in Singapore



## Swagata (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have plans to move to Singapore. But to start the process, I need few information:

1. Tips on how to search and get a job in Singapore ( I have 5 years of experience in IT QA)
2. What are the different kinds of visas available ?
3. Cost of living 
4. Approximate range of pay packages available
5. Job scenario over there

It would be really helpful if anyone can provide their guidance or point me a direction where to start and which all things to keep in mind throughout the process.

Thanks,
Swagata


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mmmm,. you could start reading the numerous previous threads in this subject for a start ...

did you????


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Apply for suitable jobs and at companies in your industry. (Note: You have very little chance if you are not already in Singapore.)
2. Check the MoM webpage - google it! (Note: You cannot apply for any work visa, only the employer can, after offering you a job.)
3. High to very high - google Numbeo to get an idea!
4. Depends on the company, applicant, job scope, etc. (Note: Indians are often offered less than others, because too many are desperate to come!)
5. Good.


----------



## Swagata (Jun 11, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> mmmm,. you could start reading the numerous previous threads in this subject for a start ...
> 
> did you????


Thanks for taking out time and replying! 

Actually I am going through the existing posts but I could find most of them are talking about the emigration process. I wanted to know more on how to get a job there , any such consultancies available or how did you guys who are already settled there got your break.

As quitting my job , land in Singapore and then searching a job is not a feasible option for me, so wanted to know first hand experiences from the forum.

Thanks,
Swagata


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you got overwhelmed by immigration questions ... you would have found Singapore doesn't allow people to immigrate .. like Australia or Canada or UK .... 

filter out the relevant material and ask specific questions .. sure someone will answer you ...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Swagata said:


> As quitting my job , land in Singapore and then searching a job is not a feasible option for me, so wanted to know first hand experiences from the forum.


Under these circumstances it will be very difficult if not impossible to find a job - unless you have some exceptional and rare niche skills that are in demand in Singapore.


----------



## damongiam (Jun 20, 2014)

My recommendation is to look for recruitment agencies. If you are intending to join a specific industry, google for niche recruitment agencies in Singapore that serves your specific industry.

if you are just looking for general recruitment, can try Adecco or Recruit Express.


----------



## Swagata (Jun 11, 2014)

damongiam said:


> My recommendation is to look for recruitment agencies. If you are intending to join a specific industry, google for niche recruitment agencies in Singapore that serves your specific industry.
> 
> if you are just looking for general recruitment, can try Adecco or Recruit Express.


Thanks a lot for the direction!


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

I am not racist but sorry to say that Indian nation will get less than the local there especially you do not have the local experience. You willing to start small please go head unless you are a high flyer and want to be a manager then that could be impossible.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

donkuok ... unlike in Australia ... what local experience you talking?


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> donkuok ... unlike in Australia ... what local experience you talking?


Working experience in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nobody asks for Singapore work experience ... and if they ask so, 90% of foreigners can't get jobs in Sg 

all ask for 'work experience '

unless you know some recruiters asking so

sorry ... says me


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> nobody asks for Singapore work experience ... and if they ask so, 90% of foreigners can't get jobs in Sg
> 
> all ask for 'work experience '
> 
> ...


How's the Singapore job market now? Perth is pretty bad at the moment.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you hold a pink IC ... its your market, in Singapore ...


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

Great I am going back soon. Working for sg govt


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

donkuok said:


> I am not racist but sorry to say that Indian nation will get less than the local there especially you do not have the local experience. You willing to start small please go head unless you are a high flyer and want to be a manager then that could be impossible.


Yes, they start with low and rise to high. they need only one small break and they are confident enough to reach any height , they have proved and still proving, no offence but every nationals come up with some unique qualities


----------

